# 211K broadband setup?



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all ...

I've got a wireless router. It allows me to use my laptop computer around the house, to print wirelessly, and to stream Netflix and Pandora via an LG blu-ray player. Whoopdeedoo.

The Dish website tells me (http://www.mydish.com/support/getconnected) I'll "add a long list of free content" to my subscription if I connect my receiver to broadband. It also tells me (http://www.mydish.com/support/setup-broadband) how to make that connection.

I have never done anything to connect the broadband to the 211K, nor have I ever gone to the Dish website to sign up for that long list of free content (I don't see where on the Dish website one does that ... I see lots of places for "fee" content but no free content).

Though I've not done anything to make the connection, when I choose menu-system setup-installation-broadband setup-network setup on my remote, the screen shows my IP address and says "connected online."

Huh?

Likewise, when I access my wireless devices via my blu-ray player, it recognizes there are two connected VIP receivers in the house.

So, obviously, I don't know my head from a hole in the ground on this topic. Any pointers on how to proceed with assuring the broadband connection and getting access to all that free content?

As always, many many thanks ...

***

SEQUEL ALERT!

I might have just figured it out. Here on the Dish website (http://www.mydish.com/support/use-broadband-vod) it seems to say broadband video on demand (the free stuff, not the fee stuff) isn't available on a 211K despite its having an EHD. Funny, I would've sworn I'd read elsewhere on the Dish website that it is. Guess I would've sworn wrong in that case. So, did I figure it out ... or am I more lost than ever?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

since the 211[k] is "converted" to DVR device, don't expect all features of normal DVR
just use whatever it allow to do


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

"rovenorth" said:


> Hi all ...
> 
> I've got a wireless router. It allows me to use my laptop computer around the house, to print wirelessly, and to stream Netflix and Pandora via an LG blu-ray player. Whoopdeedoo.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a sling link installed which is providing broadband to your receivers.the 211 can act as a DVR for recording but it isn't compatible with dish online or vod/on demand.


----------



## rovenorth (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks again ... yup, I done figgered it out. An EHD on a 211K don't do nothin but record/playback/"pause live TV"/similar. I'm so far behind the times that just that, for me, is big fun!


----------

